# homemade drywall lift



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i'm creating a drywall lift from 2x, hinges and a crank-type chain fall or possibly rope and crank. anyone out there want to help? i have a rough pencil sketch in "My Photos" (to your left under my avatar)
DM


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

why not just go on ebay and buy one I just did got it for 124.00 and that was with shipping brand new in the box


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

well sure.... if i had $124 laying around.... this can be made with what i already have.....

DM


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

I see said the blind man good luck


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Any time a mouse wants to build a drywall lift, I'm ready to have a look :laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks M6, when it's built and tested and safe, i'll post pics and plans for all to see. maybe i'll send a copy to motherearthnews too, the homemade one they show has no plans, just a drawing and measurements. pretty confusing to the average person. i could still build theirs, but i think mine would be easier and cheaper to build. another i saw a drawing of was just a car jack setup.... looked hard to use and unsafe to me.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

ok, i put the pics in My Photos. my problem is how to keep the top platform level as it rises. at this point it's more of a 2 man tool. one person to hold the sheet level as it's going up, then the ceiling will hold it flat as it's being positioned. if i get time today, i'll draw the thing with chainfall (or perhaps crank and pulley?) attached and in more detail. comments and serious suggestions welcome. and yes, i know it only shows one locking wheel, there will be 4, of course.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

also, the top shows just one end being adjustable, both sides will bolt/wingnut securely to expand for larger sheets. this design is for ceiling only, not walls.

DM


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

clasact said:


> I see said the blind man.....


as he took out a hammer and saw....


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks for that rippy, your response was quite trippy. but what did he see? an idea to help me?

DM


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

Downside "I" see to the 2 bye gizmo MIGHT be sheer weight. IF You have a work force of about 4 to carry it around,,,which brings up storage probs,,,wetness isnt woods friend. I am NOT blessed with abunduance of storage SO,,,I dont have one of neither,,altho I WISH I had!! Long story short,,,compute weight of total structure before assembling!!(and factor in the LEAST number of workers to MOVE it!!)


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

MdangermouseM said:


> thanks for that rippy, your response was quite trippy. but what did he see? an idea to help me?
> 
> DM



Nope can't help you...that was just the second half of the one liner my grandfather used to say when we would hang out...no insult intended...just triggered an old memory...


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow mouse. Not sure I understand quite how this contraption works!

I do pretty well hanging by myself with a 2x4 "T" cut just a hair taller that the ceiling. It takes a lot of cussing but it works when all your friends are busy on sheetrock day. :yes:


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

D..Mouse, o'l bud,,

Drywall hanging and roofing are games for young folk.. (it's what helps make'em older an sore'er) If you are determined to DIY... and not help the guy on the street corner "will work for food".. (lots of new home construction hangers headed there now)...

Do you need to build a boat to cross a creek you can jump over?
How many thousands of SF do you need to hang?


How many real legs have you got? ( I once had a one armed painter on the crew... (No, I never asked him if he could hang wall paper).

One man hanging made a little easier....?:

If you are able... 2x4 deadman "T"'s as KCtermite advised plus you can make few arms... ( 2x4 blocks " long as you want them 3'-4' add fat "size of rock" spacer... nail to bottom of ceiling joist ...Position so you can slide
sheet in the slot.. hold other edge with one hand while you grab the deadman "T"
... go rest on the couch... when rested... adjust sheet to right spot... pull the deadman tight again... and screw away.... Repeat until you run out of ceiling.... Or if you are having fun... install another layer... be sure you cut the deadmans leg off the thickness of the rock.

Your design looks cool...and it just might fly.

Stay safe.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

Give a little thought to my advice, and I am not saying you can't do it, but: 

A decent drywall lift can be rented for $20, maybe $40. So what is your time worth and plus the ease of using a lift? I have done it with 2x's and a tee, and 2 guys and sweat, and I promise you, it is worth the bucks...and if you still can't think about the rent, then buy one, some are as low as $100, and sell it on craigslist when you finish.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i have a whole house worth to hang. no money to rent. no money to buy and resell. won't be too heavy to move as it will be on locking wheels. when all done, i have spare hinges and firewood to heat my home. have materials and gumption but i'm too old to hold and screw it to the ceiling. even with help. this will do the trick as soon as i figure out a bug or two. it can be easily used with myself and my son as it's drawn now, (with crank or ratchet, of course) thinking crank and rope will be better than ratcheting chain fall. tnkx for input!

DM


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I have hung drywall before, and I don't quite understand your contraption.

I cut my drywall to manageable pieces, and used two expanding poles that I purchased at HD. I did a lovely textured ceiling as there isn't enough drywall compound in Canada for all the seams that I had.......lol

From someone who has hung drywall in two rooms, one 30 feet by 19 and one 12 feet by 19, cutting the 8 foot sheet into three pieces, I would never do it again without a lift. 

Trust me, you will love textured ceilings.........


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

2 people 'should' be able to hang 12 foot sheets of 1/2 even 5/8,,, probably a third person of weakling level to put a prop in there 'helps' but should be able to manage IF necessary alone.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

--added the 'plan' from mother earth news, (also in "MyPhotos") much larger and heavier than my idea. but as you can see, it can be done. where there's a will, there's a way! my scissor-type should be much lighter and smaller. if i could just figure out how to keep it level as it rises...... anyone?

DM


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

MdangermouseM said:


> --added the 'plan' from mother earth news, (also in "MyPhotos") much larger and heavier than my idea. but as you can see, it can be done. where there's a will, there's a way! my scissor-type should be much lighter and smaller. if i could just figure out how to keep it level as it rises...... anyone?
> 
> DM


I have an odd feeling like I'm trying to help someone plan their own demise. Oh well...rather than trying to make a diamond shaped lift, make your base longer, and make a parallel linkage to lift the sheet flat. So rather than having 4 pieces hinged you'd have three. See the crude drawing below.









None of this trumps a real lift. If you're budget is so tight that you can't rent one...I'd highly suggest you wait a month or 3 to save the money for a lift rental. By far the safest method. But what do I know you mice have been running into traps similar to this all your life.:whistling2:

C'mon, fess up...your really trying to help out the gene pool aren't ya?:thumbup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

looked at a madeinchina lift..... i'd be better off with a stick from my woods! probly safer too! interesting concept rippy. i'll give it some more thought. save the money? hah! impossible when all spare change goes to gas and food. gene pool? nope, i can't swim.....

DM


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

MdangermouseM said:


> ...i can't swim.....DM


you don't have to. keep trying though...you'll win. :thumbsup:


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

See post #8 here:
http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=2591&highlight=lift


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks jogr! Tom's idea seems best to me as i have my son and two 3 ft. stepladders! i wanted easiest, fastest and cheapest, and Tom's post fits the bill! Tom posted---> Temporarily screw in a 6' 1X3 as a 'cleat' along the top of your wall (about 5/8" down from the ceiling for 1/2" drywall). Slide the long edge of your sheet into the gap as you maneuver yourself up your stepladder and push the whole sheet up into place (the cleat is holding half the weight) with one hand and start running screws with the other (screws can be started on the sheet first if necessary).Complete that whole row by moving cleat along wall as necessary. To start your second row, - - simply 'rabbett' out 1/8" deep X 1 1/4" wide out of your same 1X3, - - and now screw the thicker edge of it through the long tapered edge of the first row, - - leaving the rabbetted edge exposed so you can slide the first sheet of your second row into it, - - now it is again holding half the weight for you as you install it. When you remove your 1X3 the empty holes it leaves behind are in the tapered area that you'll soon be spackling anyway, - - been doin' it myself for years, - - mostly 8' and 10' sheets, - - I have several cleats pre-made of several different lengths.<--- so i think we'll go this route rather than trying to build something i would just have to disassemble down the road! 1x3s i got!!! and i think i may even have a few screws laying around too! -=chuckle=- the cleats is the perfect way for us to get them up fast and free! again, tnkx and consider this thread dead.


----------



## HandyPete (Mar 23, 2008)

Mouse, I love guys like you! It's seems totally ridiculous to me to build a lift but, I admire folks with guts, determination, ingenuity and everything else it takes to make cool stuff...GO FOR IT!

-pete


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Gawrsh... *blush* we love you too Pete.... but as i said in post #24, there's no need now! i needed an easy, cheap and safe way to do it. of course, if i didn't have my 6' 2" SON to HELP me, i'd still be wanting to build it!

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

okaaayyy, #24 didn't quite work out the way i'd hoped. it was easier than nothing, but we about killed ourselves putting up two 5/8" panels today. tomorrow i build the lift!
will post pics and problems if i have them. i'm going 1" steel pipe crank with 3 block pulleys i found in the shed and some rope. *wish me luck!*

DM


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd really think about using the old "T"''s but anyway...best of luck. Don't know about others...but I'm waiting for those pictures.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

that's the problem rippy, i'm too old to use 't's.... lol

DM


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Ah but you do have the 6'1" son though!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i know, but it's hard on him too.... the lift will just make it easier for both of us to do the best job we can. =o)

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

woohoo! built it today and first testing seems to be going well. all measurements are 6 ft. 4 ft. and 2 ft. lengths to keep it simple. trick was i needed to add 4 'legs' to it to keep it stable to load it, then my boy steadies it on the crank up, and then we maneuver it into place and one more half turn of the crank locks it to position! it's big when down, but only has a 2x4 footprint when up! of course it will need to be disassembled into 3 or 4 sections to store until i need it again next spring/summer. will take pics and post them soon. anyone brave enough to attempt to build this crazy thing can get measurements by asking.... but i doubt anyone will want to when they see it! roflmao (but hey, it WORKS!)

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

*ouch* well, the initial testing was good, but when we loaded the drywall on it, it all changed! it was too unwieldy to handle, so it's back to the drawing board. i think i have a fix figured out now, will try to post pics of how NOT to build it later this morning! roflmao

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

ok, i've re-designed it and will make necessary changes today. NOW it should rise straight up and down (no tipping) with the crank easily!
will post when finished, tested and i'm happy.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

built, tested and i'm satisfied! IT WORKS!!! WOOHOO!! even by MYSELF i can raise the full sheets!! will post pics tomorrow or maybe later tonight.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

*Done!*

well, here it is! the picture with the dog is the way NOT to make a drywall lift!!! the re-designed lift works fine, but is still a LITTLE wobbly. but as you can see, it locks it up tight and makes the job lots easier for me! (and my boy) still need to add the wheels, but it was so easy to shift panel, i may not. comments appreciated.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

continued here---> http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=30539

DM


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*dangermouse*

I love your enthusiasm and spunk..........

I did not understand it at the beginning but now I can see that this will work, having hung drywall before.

Great job.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

Great job big dangermouse. The TOP pic makes more sense than the lower pic,,,seems to be built different somehow,,,or does the bottom "morph" into the top pic?? Is one pic model one and the other model,final finish??? 

I could see using that,,,how wide is it,???does it fit thru a 24 " door?? Does the cable wind attachments slide up and down?? How does it work to hang wall rock??


----------



## robinhood (Dec 7, 2008)

*drywall lift*

hey there mouse, i saw the plans for the drywall lift and i'm really interested if you've gotten anywhere with its construction? i'm wondering if you have more detailed plans as i would like to build one myself, thanks for your help!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

4just1don said:


> I could see using that,,,how wide is it,???does it fit thru a 24 " door?? Does the cable wind attachments slide up and down?? How does it work to hang wall rock??


sorry don, i must have missed your questions, as the post says, the 'diamond' shape did NOT work well. i had to rebuild it right....
i made the measurements easy, 2 ft. wide, 6 foot long, 4 ft. high. 
no, they don't slide. 
and it is for flat ceiling work only at this point, though i could probly figure out how to get angled ceilings from it.

wow... sorry everyone, i forgot to post here that this thread continues in Project Showcase!
http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=30539
will try to get to requests soon.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

robinhood said:


> hey there mouse, i saw the plans for the drywall lift and i'm really interested if you've gotten anywhere with its construction? i'm wondering if you have more detailed plans as i would like to build one myself, thanks for your help!
> please email me if you have any information, [email protected]


Sorry, I must have missed this! Detailed instructions can be found here:
http://www.diychatroom.com/f101/can-you-build-your-own-drywall-lift-done-30539/ and I can answer any other questions anyone may have.
I'll be reassembling it and using it again real soon now!

DM


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

This thread came up while I was googling drywall lifts. Just ordered a dw lift from MAX tools for $159 w/free shipping! Same as Harbor Freight but no shipping cost.
I was actually trying to find a new gizmo called an EZ Lift, but couldn't find anything there.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice job Danger......I could have used that when I did my garage....instead, it was the "T" with my wife holding it while I was on the ladder trying to get the other end anchored....

I lucked out....picked up a HF lift for $125 off CL a couple of months ago.....I'll need it....my 2-story addition has 9' ceilings in one room and the upstairs is vaulted......not sure how I'm going to get the 10' lift to reach 13'.

Can you modifiy your design to reach 13'....at an angle....then ship it to me?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

ddawg16 said:


> Can you modify your design to reach 13'....at an angle....then ship it to me?


Done, done and on it's way!

DM


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

That looks cool!!! 
We could have used something like that 2 months ago!!
30 sheets, 5/8's, 9 ft. ceilings.
2 "old", dudes, step-ladders and a "T".
Brutal!! 
We've got all the stuff to build it!
Even the casters!
Nice! 

rossfingal


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

It served it's purpose well, then got recycled into the rest of the framing!

DM


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's one clever design---I could have used a smaller version a few times to off load heavy equipment from a truck---


----------



## pls8xx (May 2, 2009)

I'm old and not so strong anymore. To raise the drywall for a 12 by 18 room, I used chain and T-posts with an added feature to get it up. The method is a bit slow, but it can be done by one old guy.

Refer to the graphic below. 4 ft long 2x4 have long lag bolts put in the end with the head sticking out about an inch. Two of these will be used as support boards. Near the top of the T-posts, a 3/4 inch hole is drilled and a steel plate is attached with a smaller hole large enough for the head of the lag bolt to fit through. Three will be needed.

To begin, rope is threaded through a length of chain and looped over a ceiling joist and tied at each of the positions as shown in the graphic. 

The drywall sheet is set on sawhorses below where it will go. The four chains hang at the edges about 16 inches back from the end. A support board lag bolt is set in links of the hanging chain so it is suspend a couple of inches above the drywall. From the end the support board is swung out past the end of the drywall as it is raised and then the support is swung back under the sheet. Repeat on the other end.

With the drywall resting on the supports, the sawhorses are removed. Four C-clamps are used to clamp the support boards to the sheet. One end of the sheet is then raised up some and the chains on that end re-hooked at the higher level. Go back and forth between the sheet ends moving the sheet higher until it rests a few inches below the ceiling.

The clamps are removed and the T-posts are used to jam the sheet tight to the ceiling joists. The two support boards are unhooked from the chain on the side of the previously installed drywall and chains removed on that side.

The third T-post is set under the installed drywall so that the metal plate is at the edge at pointed directly across the new sheet to where one of the chains hang. The support board is hooked between the T-post and the chain about an inch below the sheet. The T-post holding the new sheet on that end is removed and the sheet rests on the support. The removed post is taken to the other end and set under the installed drywall with its plate pointed at the other chain. The other support board is hooked like at the other end and the post holding that end is removed. 

The sheet can then be slid on the support boards to its correct position and the T-posts again are used to hold it tight to the joists.


----------



## phred (Apr 21, 2017)

*Re: Done!*

You can just as easily have the folding struts collapse inward. Pull together pivot points (pulleys or gear/crank) to raise.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Nothing like a 6 year old thread to bring back memories of members no longer posting on here.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

clasact said:


> why not just go on ebay and buy one I just did got it for 124.00 and that was with shipping brand new in the box


Did that one come in 200 pieces? Better to spend another $20 and get one assembled.


----------

